# DIY Pneumatic Tire Install



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone ever install pneumatic tire by the inch? Any tips? I have a few tires I need to get on some trikes. Much Thanks.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 5, 2012)

AsenathPaneah said:


> Anyone ever install pneumatic tire by the inch? Any tips? I have a few tires I need to get on some trikes. Much Thanks.




If it's the type of tire material which takes a center core wire, you'd need to use a tire setter machine or rig up something to pull the wire tight while twisting or brazing it together. I just bought a machine from another CABE member, but haven't had the opportunity to start learning to use it due to my work schedule. Once I get skilled in using it I'll be offering a tire  replacement service. If you wanted to use solid tire material to be glued together at the joint, the site owner at tricyclefetish.com has that service. I think he charges $25 per wheel to re-tire the glue on rubber.

Dave


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The tires I need to install are all the kind that need to be glued.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you trying to install a Sew-up or tubular tire?
  If so give me a call at work and I will give you a quick tutorial.
   I use a 3 step method to insure they are securely in place.
    Brian @ BIKE TECH..
   313-884-BIKE  in Detroit
   10am-7pm daily


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 5, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> If it's the type of tire material which takes a center core wire, you'd need to use a tire setter machine or rig up something to pull the wire tight while twisting or brazing it together. I just bought a machine from another CABE member, but haven't had the opportunity to start learning to use it due to my work schedule. Once I get skilled in using it I'll be offering a tire  replacement service. If you wanted to use solid tire material to be glued together at the joint, the site owner at tricyclefetish.com has that service. I think he charges $25 per wheel to re-tire the glue on rubber.
> 
> Dave




   I actually bought the pneumatic tire by inch from tricyclefetish.com. Tricycle Fetish is a great place to get rare tricycle tires. Tons of trike parts, too.


----------

